# Server Outage 12-22-2003



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2003)

We suffered a brief server outage between midnight and 3am EST on 12-22-2003.

The cause is a misconfigured security update that has now been resolved.

We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2003)

I'd like to blame Bill Gates, but it probably isn't even a Windows box!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2003)

Nope, Linux.
Much more secure.......when you manage to get the bloody path right.


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

It's the damned mounting and dismounting volumes and drives that is tricky.


----------

